# Safe algae eaters in a planted tank



## Honey_Man (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello, just a quick question as to what algae eaters would be safe for my plants? I'm guessing snails would probably gobble up my plants, although that's purely a guess. I should also mention that I have a tiger Oscar in the tank so I am concerned that it might eat smaller algae eaters like oto cats. I might be worried for nothing though since so far it has left my neon tetra alone (yeah I only have one of them, I can't seem to find any more to make a school of them, everyone has cardinals instead of neons but I want the neons) although the oscar certainly chases my tinfoil barbs around the tank, they don't seem any worse for the wear from it (they seem to be very active fish anyway and the Oscar sort of lazily chases them).


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

The only algae eater that I have seen kept long term with oscars are large plecos. I think you might be better off with a couple snails that won't eat plants, such as mystery snails, or trapdoor snails

And how do have any plants with an Oscar? Mine like to rearrange furniture and my plants never fair too well.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Get Apple/mystery snails , good cleaning crew and they don't dig up my plants. Also your rite about ur Oscar or I would of sent ya towards a Chinese alga eater. Pleco's are great I have one myself , but the bio load can be ruff on the system depending on its size. Ther eating machine's there for pooping machines but I'd try a pleco med size or 3-4 apple snails. Remembered also invert cleaners don't count against bio load.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Where do you live? I have a 6" chinese elgea eater and a 6" golden algea eater that I am trying to find a home for.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Before I would offer any help can you tell us the size of your tank?


----------

